# carry on up the proms



## captainfearless

i am posting here in desperation!
bbc proms 2007 music from the great british films
i recorded this show at the time on my virgin media box,and was dismayed when due to a box fault the recording became unplayable.
i am a dedicated collector of carry on material,and the programme contained a wonderful carry on medley.
i don't seek to breach any copyright regs when i ask does anyone out there have a recording of this show ,i merely wish to replace my lost legit tv recording.
any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## msegers

Is this some sort of Anglo-American language problem, or am I a total idiot? What is "carry on material" or a "carry on medley"?


----------



## Bach

presumably music from the Carry On films.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carry_On_films


----------



## Guest

Great British comedy if I am not mistaken they are available on Video Tape, cant help with the Proms 07, I used to record these off our local TV but they have not been available for about 5-6 years


----------



## msegers

Thanks, *Bach*, for bringing some culture into this poor Yank's life.


----------



## Guest

AQ few short clips are on youtube http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=carry+on+films&aq=f


----------



## captainfearless

thanks for the interest chaps ,i'll keep searching!


----------



## Lang

This has Carry On music, but alas, not the proms version.


----------



## msegers

Thanks, *Andante* and *Lang*, for the video clips. I learn something every time I visit TalkClassical.com.


----------

